# Devilbiss GBFE6010 starter help



## headusher (Dec 6, 2012)

Have an old GBFE6010 portable generator with a battery start. Starter circuit worked until last month. Checked the starter, it's fine. Appears the CAMDEC 93265 starter solenoid isn't working. Not sure if it is the solenoid or something else. I'm looking for a schematic with enough detail to tell me how the circuit for the solenoid works. There is a blue wire attached to the starter that goes into a cable harness. I don't know where this wire goes or what it does, if there is a fuse/breaker somewhere that is bad, etc.

If someone can tell me what to check for this problem it would be much appreciated. Generator works fine either by using the pull start of hooking the starter to an outside power source.

Thx for everyone's help with this,

headusher


----------

